# Do I need new books every year?



## esimonsen (Jun 28, 2016)

Good Morning All-
This may be a dumb question, but do I need to get the updated coding books each year?  I passed my CPC exam with the 2016 books, and my employer wanted to know if I needed her to order 2017 books.  Would you recommend updating your books every year? I do use Code-X.
Thanks for any advise....


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes you do need new code books for every year there are code changes.  Since there have been no ICD  revisions since 10/01/2011 there has been no need for new ICD books beyond the 2012 version.  That however ends this year.  There are approximately 2000 new codes going live 10/01/2016.  Codex unfortunately does not contain all the information you need when working with the ICD and CPT codes so a code book for each set is necessary and only the updated books will contain the information needed for the year you are coding in.  
ICD-10 CM codes can be updated twice a year now that the freeze is over so be prepared to purchase books for Oct 1 and April 1 implementation if needed.
CPT codes are updated only once per year for January 1 implementation with the exception of the category III codes, which can vary with implementation so you need to watch the AMA website for those.


----------



## lilitis (Jan 22, 2018)

*CPC Exam--Retake*

I took the CPC exam in November 2017. Do I need to purchase new books to retake the test in Feb. or March 2018?
Please Help!! 

G.W., CMA


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 23, 2018)

lilitis said:


> I took the CPC exam in November 2017. Do I need to purchase new books to retake the test in Feb. or March 2018?
> Please Help!!
> 
> G.W., CMA



If you want the best chance of passing yes.


----------



## lilitis (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks for the info/advice


----------

